# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cabras y presa

## Jonasino

Esta es la presa Cingino, se encuentra en Italia:



Pero un vistazo más de cerca ...veis las pequeñas sombras que se aprecian en la pared de la presa. ??







Las cabras Ibex  (Cabras europeas) conocidas por sus costumbres de pastar en lugares casi imposibles, encaramándose a las rocas más altas y con una habilidad especial para mantenerse en cuestas empinadas y resbaladizas, incluso con las heladas del invierno, les gusta comer el musgo, líquenes y lamer la sal acumulada en las paredes de la presa debido a que su dieta basada en vegetales no les proporciona el sodio que requiere su cuerpo.

Fuente: http://ateaysublevada.over-blog.es/a...-73026687.html

----------

ben-amar (04-may-2017),F. Lázaro (04-may-2017),frfmfrfm (05-may-2017),HUESITO (04-may-2017),Los terrines (04-may-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece recordar que ya había visto en el foro eso, supongo que debe ser de aquellos mensajes que se han quedado sin fotos. De todas formas es interesante, las cabras son las mejores equilibristas, quien no recuerda al hombre con su cabra en los pueblos en fiestas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No es tan raro ver esto sobre todo los que hemos vivido en ellas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

